# Here's some more of my latest creations



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

Hello all,

I start a thread the other day with items I have made from some of the yarn I have received in my swap parcel.

So here's some more that I have made over the past little while.

Enjoy.

Happy Knitting!


----------



## ladybeach (Dec 29, 2011)

Oh Wow.. those are so cute ... Beautiful knitting !!!!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

They are all just adorable......I especially love the little green dress and sun hat.


----------



## maddyvan (Feb 16, 2011)

Omigosh, this is like a catalog of wonderful creations! Each one of them is absolutely adorable. Wow!


----------



## ladybeach (Dec 29, 2011)

where do I go to find all these patterns ????


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

soooooooo cute!!!!


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

What an awesome bunch of beautiful outfits you made!! I am very delighted to see a use for the pom pom yarn that I actually like. So far I haven't cared for anything I have seen it used for until now =) All your outfits are absolutely gorgeous and you are a very talented person. Anyone I know would be so very pleased to be the recipient of any one of these lovely outfits. =)


----------



## Teeple (Feb 5, 2011)

Wow you have been busy, love love all the outfits. Outstanding
work. They are so darn cute.

Mary


----------



## RBeckles (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm am curious about these a very nice outfits. Are they made for dolls or are the dolls just used as models?


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

Oh my! they are so cute love the colours!


----------



## birsss (Aug 16, 2011)

Beautiful outfits.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty. :lol: :lol:


----------



## suelou (Aug 10, 2012)

ALL SO CUTE LOVE THEM ALL


----------



## jess10 (Apr 28, 2012)

They are so lovely and they all look so cute and love all the colours you have done
Annette jess10


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

You must be a very fast knitter! I admire your work and you certainly have an eye for colour and detail. I cannot imagine all the sewing up and finishing for such tiny garments. Gold star for you


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Soooo sweet! Is the popcorn yarn difficult to use? No wonder your name is Endless Creations!


----------



## Bezza (Mar 21, 2011)

They are beautiful, well done!!


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Lovely work,very well done.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Wonderful, just love them all.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

No wonder I hadn't seen you posting for awhile, you have been busy.......very busy. They are all adorable, and I love how you do each one different, with such lovely colour combinations. I love them. Leonora.


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Love the outfits. Especially the pom pom ones. Good job.


----------



## eduncanofvass (Jun 24, 2011)

they are just beautiful thanks for showing us your talent


----------



## foxglove (Jun 17, 2012)

endless creations said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I start a thread the other day with items I have made from some of the yarn I have received in my swap parcel.
> 
> ...


I just love the dolls clothes. My knitting club are knitting dolls clothes this year instead of entering our local Christmas Tree decorating competition as we won last year at our first attempt. Our local yarn store is always being asked for dolls clothes to fit the dolls they sell so are going to make a display in a shop window. All profits from their sale are going to CLIC Sergeant childrens cancer charity.


----------



## mboothey (Aug 18, 2012)

so beautiful!


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

What a wonderful collection. Very pretty, lovely knitting.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

OMgoodness!!!! You have been busy and all so cute! ;0)


----------



## lilbabery (Feb 22, 2011)

They are all so cute.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Do you ever put your needles down?! Wow!


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

Thank You all for your lovely comments. As you can tell I love making these sets.

maddyvan - Ha Ha I have never thought of my photos like a catalog

ladybeach - this pattern book is available in Australia. I have purchased on behalf of members before and posted overseas. At members cost to cover pattern and postage costs.

Ms. Tess - I started knitting with pom pom in sets and is very easy. Just a lot of sewing in thread after the rows.

RBeckles - They can be dolls or newborn babies, depending on birth weight. Dolls as models make the sets real, dolls or models are 17 inches in height.

willi66 - Pom Pom yarn is easy to knit into these sets, but I tie off ends and that is a lot of sewing in threads.

foxglove - Good Luck with your knitting club and great to help out a charity. 

joycevv - Yes I do put my needles down. My knitting comes everywhere and it's surprising how much you can get done waiting for appointments, children, etc.

Sorry if I have missed any questions.

Happy Knitting!


----------



## Nevah (Aug 11, 2012)

Wow very well done. They are all different and beautiful!


----------



## dolores angleton (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh lady !,these are just so cute,wish you were in US, I would like to buy them all.


----------



## Molly Heger (Feb 8, 2012)

They are all adorable&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Lill (Mar 27, 2011)

Wow


----------



## simplytracy63 (Jul 16, 2012)

Absolutely adorable.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

What lovely sets! Especially like the mint one at center bottom!


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

I can feel the passion in your work and it definitely shows - beautiful!


----------



## Sandra956 (Jul 29, 2012)

Such professional results! Beautiful work. How long did these creations take?


----------



## belencita7 (Oct 6, 2011)

So Cute all of them!Knit On!


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Adorable


----------



## headvase1 (Nov 18, 2011)

beautiful job they look so soft and warm how big is the doll.


----------



## opal143 (May 12, 2011)

wow these are all georgous!


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

Your doll clothes are so pretty. I love each one of them.


----------



## beverlyl (Apr 20, 2011)

WOW!! You are ambitious! Good Job!!


----------



## dev7316 (Sep 2, 2011)

really cute


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

WOW! They are adorable...


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

Just gorgeous.


----------



## karend1 (Apr 27, 2011)

All of them are amazing and beautiful


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

These are so adorable. Expert knitting too.


----------



## Sunny Days (Jan 4, 2012)

Awesome little outfits...love them all! You do very nice work.


----------



## maxjones (Aug 2, 2011)

How cute are they!!!!!!


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

beautiful. you've been busy


----------



## Aussie Granma (Jul 23, 2012)

As you can see I livein Australia, would you be able to tell me the name of the book snd where aaaai csn get it. Your work is so beautiful, you should be proud, clever lady. I am going to be a 3rd time grandnother in december, so these could be for my already beautiful grand dsughters dolls or my new babies to come, thank you.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

W O W!


----------



## nannygoat (Jan 15, 2011)

Your work is so beautiful.


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

I want to play with them! They are just precious!


----------



## ksitter (Apr 12, 2012)

Your knitting is amazing! I love them all.

Thanks for sharing.

Take care,
Kathy


----------



## Chocolatechips (Jan 6, 2012)

These are ALL Fabulous!! Great work.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

nice work knitting the doll clothes.


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

All SO adorable! Beautiful work!!!


----------



## GigglysGran (Jan 4, 2012)

WOW!


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

What a wardrobe ! Someone is going to be very happy with these items!

Just Adorable!!!


----------



## sandytene (Mar 1, 2011)

What do you do with all of these? Have you ever thought of making them baby size and donating?


----------



## catlover (Mar 20, 2011)

How darling! I love them all. Very nice work.


----------



## knitter1st (Feb 23, 2012)

Those dolls are just adorable. Do you make them special for someone or organization? I could just hug each one to pieces. I bet you couldn't wait to finish one so you could get going on another one. Beautiful work.


Knitter1st


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

endless creations said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I start a thread the other day with items I have made from some of the yarn I have received in my swap parcel.
> 
> ...


Each one is so precious. Lovely work.


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Wow, such amazing and beautiful outfits!!! Fantastic work!!!


----------



## May59 (Jul 28, 2011)

My goodness! How cute.


----------



## Desert Knitter (Mar 4, 2012)

Your outfits are so amazing. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Riley (May 19, 2011)

oh, words cannot describe how adorable and what great work you're doing. Two questions for you: 1. when you used the pom-pom yarn, are you double stranding it? 2. Maybe if we had the book title, it would be available on the internet? thank you, Riley


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Beautiful outfits. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

SUPERB!!!


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

SO adroable! Love them all!


----------



## denise1948 (Dec 1, 2011)

beautiful all of them


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

They are All just gorgeous!!! I especially love the winter outfits and the little aqua dress and hat in the dresses.


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

Wow!!!! You have been one very busy knitter. Those are all beautifully done and displayed! I love them all!


----------



## abrown27 (Apr 27, 2011)

I love them, so cute


----------



## vivien (Sep 12, 2011)

Beautiful work, would love more info on the patterns please.


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

What an array of cutie outfits! Are they for real babies, or just the dolls? Your work is wonderful!!!


----------



## MCWool (Jun 23, 2012)

Adorable


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Wow, what a beautiful collection, Great work.


----------



## taxeycab (Apr 25, 2011)

Your outfits are adorable! You are a very talented knitter - love 'em!


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Beautiful, each and every set!! You do gorgeous knitting!


----------



## Grannyof5 (Nov 17, 2011)

The outfits are just fab. I too would like to know the name of the book so that I can purchase it. Thankyou for showing us.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Adorable! Some babies will be very happy.


----------



## janette6154 (May 25, 2012)

I also live in Australia. Could you let me know the name of the book for these lovely dolls cloths. I knitted a lot of scarves this year and being a yarn horder I have lots of the pom pom and feathers yarn in small quantities.


----------



## me2memeinVT (Mar 5, 2011)

You're a very productive elf for Santa!! They are all adorable and will make many very stylish!


----------



## GayleMI (Oct 28, 2011)

How cute! You are talented!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Those are way too precious!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

so cute


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Everything is just gorgeous...
But....when do you sleep? lol j/k


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

Sorry I forgot to add into the first part of the thread. 
The pattern booklet is More Knitted Outfits for Dolls and Prem Babies BK27 By Vicki Moodie ISBN 1-876373-59-8

Here's the photo's from book below.


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

Hello again and Thank You all again for your lovely comments.

Sandra956 - I knit these up watching TV of a night, waiting for appointments, picking up children, etc. I take my knitting ecerywhere. My sewing machine can not come with with, so knitting is a favourite.

headvase1 - The dolls in photos are a Baby Born doll, which is 17inches.

Aussie Granma - I will message you soon. I have added photos of the booklet. Not all my items are in this booklet. Other pieces in photos I have knitted up and sorry I haven't got patterns and I can not write patterns. I just jot down notes.

sandytene - Some of these will go to family and friends. Some I send to charities. Some I sell some I can purchase more yarn to make more! I do make baby and adult items that go to charities.

knitter1st - Some of these will go to family and friends. Some I send to charities. Some I sell some I can purchase more yarn to make more! Yes I love making these. 

Riley - when I knit pom pom no I don't double strand. I only use the pom pom, which creates a lot of sewing in the ends of each yarn.
Sorry I have just added booklet title on page 7 here, plus added photos of items in book. Not all items in my photos are in booklet, I have just knitted up.

vivien - Sorry I forgot to add in first thread. Have added since, page 7 on this thread.

wlk4fun647 - They can fit newborn babies, depending on birth weight. I like showing outfits on dolls.

Grannyof 5 - Sorry I have added information of page 7.

janette6154 - Sorry I have added information of page 7.

CamillaDesertMouse - I do sleep.

As you have all seen I love making these sets. I am glad you all enjoyed! Haappy Knitting!


----------



## gmilne (Jun 14, 2012)

I Find these ensembles just gorgeous. They belong in a catalogue to be purchased. What a wonderful crafty person you are. You should be so very proud of your accomplishments. I surely would be. Whovever receives any of these outfits will be truly blessed. You are a very accomplished knitter and crocheter.


----------



## kdb (Aug 29, 2012)

ADORABLE!!!!


----------



## Momunum (Jul 10, 2012)

So cute and adorable. I really like the dresses.


----------



## janette6154 (May 25, 2012)

Many thanks


----------



## jleighton (Jan 23, 2011)

My goodness! when do you sleep?


----------



## jleighton (Jan 23, 2011)

My goodness! when do you sleep?


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

They are all beautiful. I love looking at all of of your new designs xx


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

A lady after my own heart. I love to dress dollys. They never complain about the fit, style or color; just keep smiling for us.


----------



## catlover (Mar 20, 2011)

Love making all the baby stuff. You did a great job. I have great and grand kids I knit for. Making a baby blanket for a friend right now.


----------



## denise1948 (Dec 1, 2011)

hi these are georgous love them all xxx
denise


----------



## Steph Wylie (Sep 4, 2012)

I love the lacy dresses with matching hats and underpants. The pom pom hats are really cute too. How long did it take you to knit all these? I'd be lucky to accomplish that much in a year!


----------



## ctcookie (Mar 2, 2012)

Wow! You've been busy! The outfits are adorable. What size doll are you using? Do you have any patterns to share? Thank you so much!


----------



## Annette Hilliard (Jun 4, 2011)

These are so sweet and so well done. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

Thank You all again. I am so glad you have all enjoyed seeing them.

jleighton - Yes I do sleep, very well!

Steph Wylie - Sorry I don't know. I take my knitting everywhere and when watching TV, I knit. I have never timed making a set. Pom pom set would take more time with sewing in all the threads.

ctcookie - The doll is a Baby Born. 17 inches. Sorry I can not share patterns, but I can buy the booklet from a book supplier. This booklet has been selling so well, the are out-of-stock until the new order arrives.

Take care and Happy Knitting!


----------



## janette6154 (May 25, 2012)

I notice that you purchased this from a book store. I am in Brisbane. Is it one of the large bookstores or just a little one where you live?


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

janette6154 said:


> I notice that you purchased this from a book store. I am in Brisbane. Is it one of the large bookstores or just a little one where you live?


Hello Janette,

You should be able to get it from a Spotlight store. If you can't see at Spotlight ask them and see if they can order it in for you.

Not sure if book shops would carry these. Or maybe a knitting shop?


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

What a stunning collection,your knitting talents are endless and you have an eye for colour well done.


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

I am babysitting the grandkids and brought more yarn than clothes. I thought, wow I will really go through it as they are i8nh school. I brought a buriel gown I was workinhg onh and of course, I am still working on it. Part of the problem is that I am not feeling well, so I have only been knitting a few rows every evening. I asked the kids to bring the laundry to the laundry room, assuming there wouldn't be much there. It looks like my daughter was storing up the laundry. I was still working on it last night. Lots of clothes. Then there is soccer practice, my grand sons first so I had to watch. He did pretty good. I hope that I will feel better soon because I have so much yarn to work on. But I wanted you to know that these doll clothes are such an inspiration and just wonderful. Your work is perfect. Just perfect.


----------



## Minnow (May 8, 2012)

Oh you have inspired me to try pom pom yarn and eyelash on some of my doll outfits. 
Do you sell yours?


----------



## leen3611 (Oct 20, 2011)

Absolutely fantastic!!!


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

Thank You all again for your lovely comments. I'm so glad you have all enjoyed them.

Muddyann - I hope your feeling better soon. 

Minnow - Thanks and try it. I would love to see what you knit. Yes, I do sell some of the outfits, then I can buy more yarn and start all over again! Ha Ha Some go to family, friends and charities too.


----------



## Bennieblue (Apr 15, 2011)

These are so lovely. They are all so well knitted too.


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

The outfits are wonderful.Please share the pattern information for all of them?


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous, any for adoption.


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

Thank You again for your lovely comments. I haven't been on here for a few days.

TabathaJoy - The pattern booklet is More Knitted Outfits for Dolls and Prem Babies BK27 By Vicki Moodie ISBN 1-876373-59-8. If you would like to see photos, they are on page 7 of this thread.

Happy Knitting all!


----------



## janette6154 (May 25, 2012)

endless creations said:


> janette6154 said:
> 
> 
> > I notice that you purchased this from a book store. I am in Brisbane. Is it one of the large bookstores or just a little one where you live?
> ...


I managed to get this book last night at the 2nd Spotlight store I went to. Only trouble was purchased some more yarn which I couldn't resist! More for bears and left overs for this beautiful little garments. Many thanks Janette


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

janette6154 said:


> endless creations said:
> 
> 
> > janette6154 said:
> ...


That's great Janette. Glad you found a copy. And not to worry about buying yarn, I do it too. I would love to see your outfits.

Happy Knitting!


----------



## grannie (Mar 4, 2011)

Beautiful work,i forgot I had this book


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

grannie said:


> Beautiful work,i forgot I had this book


Thank You. Have you made anything from the book? I love it!


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Marie1944 (Apr 28, 2013)

Dear Endless Creations,

Where can I find the patterns for these wonderfull clothes?

Marie


----------



## snoopylover (Nov 13, 2011)

very cute and nicely done


----------



## marizel (Dec 17, 2017)

How can I get the pompom doll clothes pattern? Please.


----------



## marizel (Dec 17, 2017)

I want this pattern or the book. I don't know where I can get it.


----------



## marizel (Dec 17, 2017)

I want this pattern or the book. I don't know where I can get it.


----------



## Karin Jackson (Jan 9, 2019)

I live the dolls k itted dresses how do I get hold if a pattern?


----------



## franalice (Jan 13, 2019)

How do I get the patterns pls


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

They are all lovely.


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

They are all so cute!


----------



## LilaW61 (Nov 5, 2019)




----------

